# Show me your 40 Breeder Vert



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks to the Petco $1/gal sale, I FINALLY got myself a 40B tank. I have always wanted to do a vert out of one of these but really didn't want to spend the money on it bc they seem expensive for the size. 

I would like to see any and all 40 breeder verts. I went through the archives and looked at a few. I really dig the 3 sided look. I plan to start on mine in the coming weeks and am looking for a little inspiration.

Show me what'cha got!!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up 5 40 breeders myself. got 3 that I am makeing verts kits for right now. 

I have the screen window kits put in for venting on the front tops allready.
waiting for my local glass guys to come back from the weekend to get the rest done. ordered the perfecto aquarium hinges today. that should be about it. 

I wanted to have lots of room for plants for the pums I wanted to put in them . Now I need to find someone ELSE to help me out with that. 

No worries though antone. I understand. 

that DB member you told me to ask, never got back to me. I bet the email just went to junk. I did talk to Michael about plants come early fall when he gets back. 

I will let ya know when I get a bit further along.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Any plans on what frogs will go into yours.

I also have some treefrogs that might like one or two of these as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am sure there are gonna be a lot fo these poppinng up fairly soon, i picked up 6 today, not sure what i am gonna do with them yet.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Big money spenders I see!! Haha! Now I feel inadequate. 

I may try to get some std. lamasi again or some clone of imitator. I WILL say that I will be trying the minimalist approach this time by using 3 or 4 species of plants and 1 species or variety of bromeliad this time around. I'm thinking of having Peperomia serpens take over since it climbs backgrounds really well. Probably use June Night again for it's size and shape. I like the clone Tropiflora grows, it's a bit smaller than Michaels. 

Anyone know a good place to get African Root?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Antone i seen some of your tanks, so i am sure you will have no prob making some sweet vis!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Antone, I thought you were getting out of the hobby?! As far as the African root, do you mean Mopani wood? I used to find good pieces at Petsmart, now it seems you have to go to a specialty fish store. Still, any good sized aquarium store should have a bunch.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

JoshH said:


> Antone, I thought you were getting out of the hobby?! As far as the African root, do you mean Mopani wood? I used to find good pieces at Petsmart, now it seems you have to go to a specialty fish store. Still, any good sized aquarium store should have a bunch.


No no no. Just not selling plants anymore. 

Thanks for the tip. I kinda figured that's where I'd have to go. That wood is awesome but pricey at stores. 

Thanks Julio.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Sometimes you can find a store that has a good price. There's an exotics store in Austin we found that has a bin of mopani wood, all large pieces, for $14.99 each. Alternately if you like the look of manzanita try finding a store that sells parrots. They usually have it in large sizes that can be cut down.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

How does the Manzanita hold up long term?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Fabulous, it's my favorite wood to use. I have mopani in now but that's because we went to that place in Austin so it's what we had on hand. I'm going to San Diego in August and there are no less than 3 stores (1 exotic, 2 bird) that sell manzanita there. I'm going to be stuffing wood in my suitcase and sneaking frogs in my carryon on the way home. The things we do for our hobbies....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> How does the Manzanita hold up long term?


Its good stuff...holds up very well. Moss will grow on it also if kept damp. Its often used in aquariums. Holds up better then ghost wood in a viv (which still holds up decent in my opinion)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome. There is a place right down the street that sells only parrots and large birds so I bet they have it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

A good mom and pop pet store, or aquarium shop will usually have it. Petco usually has it also and other then grapewood was the main wood they seemed to carry until mopani...at least in my area. Now they have both mazanita and mopani. Mazanita is dark chocolate brown usually, almost like the dark parts of mopani...sometimes its 2 tone like mopani but the other tone is usually more reddish brown instead of the light brown of mopani...and occasionally manz has a silvery grey cast to it(which goes away when wet, but will often comeback when dry). I think petsmart has some sometimes too, and of course you can find either online through various vendors but with the exception of some sites can usually pick your pieces by sight.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> How does the Manzanita hold up long term?


Forever. I use it in almost every one of my own tanks. Sometimes submerged, sometimes buried, and it lasts for years.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That's great. Imma have to try it out. Got any pictures of plants growing on it?? I remember the stuff being kinda smooth.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> That's great. Imma have to try it out. Got any pictures of plants growing on it?? I remember the stuff being kinda smooth.


This tank only has manzanita in it... I did just yank a TON of java off the waterfall area but the piece to the right has creeping fig rooting in it and black jungle moss taking hold. 








Java will take hold really easily on it, and the creeping fig will actually pretty much root into it. I'm just now using manzanita to root broms so I don't know exactly how well it works yet but I'm sure it'll be fine

Mopani is the stuff that is sometimes fairly smooth but usually its only on one side and the other side will root things fairly well.

Hope that helps


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally use these guys. Awesome prices for the best wood around bar none! Do not mistake these guys for those over priced scrap pieces in petco. This stuff is DENSE and very hardy. No mold will form and it holds up to complete submersion no problem. 

Aquarium driftwood 2L+2M Pet Safe Reptile Aquarium 4pcs - eBay (item 110455962116 end time Jul-08-10 02:40:53 PDT)

And here is an example of it in one of my tanks with your broms Antone.

















James


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

tachikoma said:


> I personally use these guys. Awesome prices for the best wood around bar none! Do not mistake these guys for those over priced scrap pieces in petco. This stuff is DENSE and very hardy. No mold will form and it holds up to complete submersion no problem.
> 
> Aquarium driftwood 2L+2M Pet Safe Reptile Aquarium 4pcs - eBay (item 110455962116 end time Jul-08-10 02:40:53 PDT)
> James


Thanks for the tip on the wood. I may check them out in the future.

Also I love your tank setup. Its like a land island in the middle. Really makes me want to set up a vert.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Great info. Thanks. Keep it coming everyone. This will probably help everyone who got a 40B at the Petco sale.


----------



## wmaxwell85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, this post has been a great help to me. Its been along time since I've posted anything on here, I mostly just look and get ideas/info from most of the posts on the forum. Anyway, I also picked up a 40 breeder, as a test tank for a clay background (special kitty, spag moss, and peat mix) it turned out rather well, sorry no pics at this time. My question is, what are you guys going to use for lighting/light fixtures? I figure two 26watt repti glo bulbs wouldnt be enough light to penetrate the glass and get past 50% of the tank when its verticle. If anyone has any info, please let me know. Some links may be helpful also. Thanks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That kinda is a subject change. You can find lots of info pertaining to lighting by searching the forums, especially the plant section and the construction section. I plan to use twisty cfls or T5s. 

I'd still like to see some PICTURES of some 40B verts for further inspiration.


----------



## wmaxwell85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Antone, I'll look into that. I'll see if I can get some pictures of mine for you. It's basic right now, just kinda a greyish background due to the clay and some cork bark squished in there. Oh and sry about the subject change =/.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It's all good. I'm not mad.  

When you feel like posting some pics, I'd like to see them.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are my to attempts to date:

The one on the right is awaiting a lighting upgrade before I add more plants but is mostly finished. The one on the left just has the hardscaping completed and needs substrate and better lighting before I plant it out.








More shots of the left tank.
























Both were done with gs/coco fiber and cork backgrounds. I chose not to do much with the sides because I felt it made it too cramped.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Did you build or buy the vert kits?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

MichelleSG said:


> Did you build or buy the vert kits?


I bought them used with the tanks. They are made by FCA, a company that is no longer in business. I do have to make four of them though for my new 40's.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Those tanks look great!

The vert kits look really nice too... FCA was a pretty unfortunate casualty of this economy, I liked a lot of their stuff.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry to go off topic a little, i'll post my new cabinet im building w/ 2 40 verts and a 65 as soon as i can (probably finish it early next week) 

phyllobater: if you want them to match i'd suggest using a laser cutter.

you simply have to draw the file in adobe illustrator.

i can cut your stuff (ill have to see if i can get to a laser since the building is being renovated) for pretty cheap, pm me and we can talk more about that if your interested.

james


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Phyllobater said:


> Here are my to attempts to date:
> 
> The one on the right is awaiting a lighting upgrade before I add more plants but is mostly finished. The one on the left just has the hardscaping completed and needs substrate and better lighting before I plant it out.
> View attachment 11262
> ...



looks awsome


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

This is supposedly a 40 gallon, I'm setting mine up horizontal but am tempted to do a vert after seeing how the doors etc are done: Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im planning on sliding doors and im going to try and sandblast the handles into the glass. (have to practice)

how big are the vent on those who have finished theirs?

james


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

2'' of screen. enough but not to much. you can allways cover some up.

I also had pumilio in mind and maby some of my treefrogs in one which would like more airflow


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Phyllobater said:


> Here are my to attempts to date:
> 
> The one on the right is awaiting a lighting upgrade before I add more plants but is mostly finished. The one on the left just has the hardscaping completed and needs substrate and better lighting before I plant it out.
> View attachment 11262
> ...



These are great. I really like the one on the right. I can see where you're coming from by not doing all 3 sides. I may follow suit. Thanks for sharing. 

I think Jungle Box makes inserts too.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

its not finished yet but this is what i have so far on my 40 vert.. Its kind of hard to get the depth with this picture ill take a new one when i get home. There will also be some cypress coming out from the bottom left corner were it looks blank. Ive been testing wtih different pigmentations to get colors and then waterblasting it to get the washed out look.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

opps here is the pic


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good so far. 

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## wmaxwell85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Heres mine, just finished planting it =). This is my fourth viv, but the first with the special kitty clay mix from wal-mart for my background, I'm hoping the broms dont rot......guess time will tell. Let me know what you think!


The Top



The Middle


The Bottom


Side View


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bigger pics mate...

PLEASE 

Looks cracking.

Richie


----------



## wmaxwell85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bigger pics, my bad.

top









middle









bottom









side


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Looks brilliant.

Cant wait to see it grown in, love all the broms.

Richie


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What are you using for a front door on there?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> What are you using for a front door on there?


I was curious about that as well...


----------



## wmaxwell85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry I didnt include a pic of that. Its the stock screen hood that clips onto the tank, but it has a piece of plexi glass cut to fit where the screen is. I attached it with some velcro. Its flush but yet it allows some air flow, and its easily removable if the plexi needs cleaned, ect.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is my 40g vert. It houses my 2.3 group of S. variabilis. I have an exo terra twin bulb (spiral fluorescent) hood sitting on top and a single bulb 24" t5 on each side. .
It started out like this
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/30445-40g-breeder-vert.html 

Here are a few pics I just took tonight.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Im likeing the last two alot. 

I was wondering how a clay background was gona do with a vert this tall.
I have some mixed up just waiting.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

i love the dimensions of the 40gal breeder tank 

I have one setup and I have a pretty big thread about it on here. Click on my sig to see it. 

here's a few current pics of it


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Is that money wort in the bottom? ANd how long has it been planted? That moss looks very well grown in. Awesome!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

it's pennywort 'hydrocotyle verticillata'

I got it straight from my planted tank. It took a while before it established itself. but once it's established, it grows like weed

the moss is x-mas moss from my planted tank as well


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Excellent, thank you! I have it in my tank and was told it was moneywort. Apparently not! Love it and can't wait until mine looks as lush as yours.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

cool! just keep it well watered. it loves the swamp/marsh conditions


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I put mine in the water of my palu, it's pretty darn happy so far!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Not to get too far off topic, but since FCA is out, is there any vendor for 40 vert kits? I can make my own, but would rather spend my time w/ designing of the viv itself. 

If anybody knows of anyone PM me, as I'm in midst of building my 40 vert.


Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

AaronAcker said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but since FCA is out, is there any vendor for 40 vert kits? I can make my own, but would rather spend my time w/ designing of the viv itself.
> 
> If anybody knows of anyone PM me, as I'm in midst of building my 40 vert.
> 
> ...


I had the same question - trying to decide whether to get an acrylic insert or make one like in the link I posted but noone in the US seems to make the acrylic inserts


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm working on a line of sliding front glass kits for 20L/29 tanks and the 40B. I'll have them available in a few weeks. In the meantime I'm looking for 3-4 people to test them out, so if anyone is interested, please PM or email me.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Think I sent you a email about 40 breeders. But yeah I would be interested. Give me an email back, or PM me on here.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dane said:


> I'm working on a line of sliding front glass kits for 20L/29 tanks and the 40B. I'll have them available in a few weeks. In the meantime I'm looking for 3-4 people to test them out, so if anyone is interested, please PM or email me.


I just contacted Dane through Junglebox.net. This vert conversion door looks nice! The door was the main thing of concern when doing the 40b vert.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm in for 2 kits Dane, when you get them ready. I'm about to start these twin 40g breeder verts that are going to be side by side.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/56367-40-gal-vert-build-pic-heavy.html


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I do have a question about those 40g vert kits though. How are you gonna keep the doors shut? is there going to be some sort of lock to keep them from sliding open when you dont want them to... ie: kids? LOL

Aaron.. that 40 looks sweet btw.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Also I would like to add, it's safe to drill these tanks. I drilled all six of mine on the back side. I am not sure about the bottoms but all the side panes are safe to drill. Just putting that out there in case anybody was hesitant to drill for fear of tempered glass.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

JaredJ said:


> I do have a question about those 40g vert kits though. How are you gonna keep the doors shut? is there going to be some sort of lock to keep them from sliding open when you dont want them to... ie: kids? LOL
> 
> Aaron.. that 40 looks sweet btw.


Good question. I have curious kids running around here all the time. I wonder how easy it is to slide the doors open. Well, I am willing to give it a shot. I dont see anyone else making vert kits for these, and the standard type with the glass door folding down would make for a big heavy door. This one is tempting to try tho.
Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I recently received my 40B kit and without giving any vendor feed back, I'll just say I would buy another one.  The sliding doors are pretty slick. Just finished siliconing it into place last night. Should have some pics up soon.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Frank H said:


> Good question. I have curious kids running around here all the time. I wonder how easy it is to slide the doors open. Well, I am willing to give it a shot. I dont see anyone else making vert kits for these, and the standard type with the glass door folding down would make for a big heavy door. This one is tempting to try tho.
> Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction


I made mine, and it has the typical folding down door using a piano hinge. It is quite heavy at 17"x~25" and 1/4" glass, but where I have the viv, when I fold down the door it rests on the back of the chair. I'll add that I am glad I did the typical fold down design. No lines through the front view  

Here is a decent pic before plants


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

AaronAcker said:


> I made mine, and it has the typical folding down door using a piano hinge. It is quite heavy at 17"x~25" and 1/4" glass, but where I have the viv, when I fold down the door it rests on the back of the chair. I'll add that I am glad I did the typical fold down design. No lines through the front view
> 
> Here is a decent pic before plants


I love that rock in the back right corner. Perfect (seemingly perfect) for a water feature....


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep, its grout over styrofoam drip wall. Uses 4x1/4" lines powered by a standard power head. There is a DIY in my build thread, but yeah, I am very happy with the tank. The 40 breeder is my favorite size tank, and now that I've done one vert its even more impressive. I've seen some home made kits that had a front opening door about half the size that I used, and I hated the lines produced by multiple glass pieces in the front, or sliding versions which are a much better option. But a full front opeing is very cool.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

And it begins... Quick cell phone snapshot...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> And it begins... Quick cell phone snapshot...


getting ready to break the piggy bank and get some new frogs antone?

james


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You know for anyone who wants a completely unobstructed view you can just turn the tank sideways and do the background on one side and have the other side the viewing side. 

I basically did this with a couple 10gals. Just put a barrier for substrate, mount glass top, or even full hood on it, rig up catch so you can close it (velcro, or 2 small screws, 1 drilled into edge of tank(dont crack glass) and one siliconed to the glass top or hood lid... Cut a section of the plastic out on the strips that come on back of glass tops, or part of the black plastic on a hood, put a 1"x6" inch strip of mesh there and you are good to go for side opening vert. 

You can actually even use a screen top with hinge down the middle (longways)on a 10 gal, (might work for a 40 if you can find a hinged screen top) just cover most of the screen except for 2 strips of it at the top and tank weight and friction will pretty much hold it in place, you can silicone the back half if wanna make sure there are no gaps or the whole thing doesn't pop off.

With these inserts the substrate barrier is already there, so even easier. If it is a stand alone tank as long as you have access to one side no prob, or you can do one on each end of a rack depending on the style of rack (if it will allow you to access the side). 

Just throwin that out there for anyone who might not have considered it.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

tachikoma said:


> Also I would like to add, it's safe to drill these tanks. I drilled all six of mine on the back side. I am not sure about the bottoms but all the side panes are safe to drill. Just putting that out there in case anybody was hesitant to drill for fear of tempered glass.


I called marineland about my 40g breeder and they comfirmed that only the bottom was tempered. I'm glad I did because I ordered a hole kit from glassholes.com for my reef tank and I would have started drilling and never checked.

James, that door looks sweet so far. How much are they selling them for, I dont see them on the website yet.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

JaredJ said:


> I called marineland about my 40g breeder and they comfirmed that only the bottom was tempered. I'm glad I did because I ordered a hole kit from glassholes.com for my reef tank and I would have started drilling and never checked.
> 
> James, that door looks sweet so far. How much are they selling them for, I dont see them on the website yet.



I have a 40 breeder and I drilled the bottom out (bottom piece in standard stance.) Im not sure if its a marineland or not tho.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> And it begins... Quick cell phone snapshot...


How is the gap between those doors? Fruit fly proof?


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I called marineland about my 40g breeder and they comfirmed that only the bottom was tempered. I'm glad I did because I ordered a hole kit from glassholes.com for my reef tank and I would have started drilling and never checked.QUOTE]
> 
> Would you happen to know if thats the case with all tanks? Just wondering because I would like to cut a spare tank to use for doors.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

TheFallen said:


> Would you happen to know if thats the case with all tanks? Just wondering because I would like to cut a spare tank to use for doors.


I'm pretty sure that on Aqueon (AGA?) tanks, only the bottom panel is ever tempered, and I was pretty sure that the 40br was one of the few where they didn't temper the bottom panel?

Ah, here's the link :

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/012/23821.pdf

Unfortunately they were sold out of 40's by the time I got there .


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

gbeauvin said:


> I'm pretty sure that on Aqueon (AGA?) tanks, only the bottom panel is ever tempered, and I was pretty sure that the 40br was one of the few where they didn't temper the bottom panel?
> 
> Ah, here's the link :
> 
> ...


Know anything about the tanks you can buy at Jacks or Petsmart? Im sure thats where my tanks came from. Just dont know the brand.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

TheFallen said:


> JaredJ said:
> 
> 
> > I called marineland about my 40g breeder and they comfirmed that only the bottom was tempered. I'm glad I did because I ordered a hole kit from glassholes.com for my reef tank and I would have started drilling and never checked.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

TheFallen said:


> Know anything about the tanks you can buy at Jacks or Petsmart? Im sure thats where my tanks came from. Just dont know the brand.


I'm not sure, I think I've seen both Top Fin and AGA aquariums at Petsmart... I followed a link for perfecto and ended up at the marineland site... here's their specs for their standard aquariums : 

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Standard Aquarium Specs.pdf

It looks like not only is their 40b tempered on the bottom, their 55 is tempered on all panes.

I couldn't find anything for Top Fin, though another forum was suggesting that Top Fin is petSmart's house brand, so I dunno.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> And it begins... Quick cell phone snapshot...


Any updates on this Antone?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I sure do. I'll post some later today after work. Its just about done.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, can't wait to see it. I got an email about those sliding door kits, they should be shipping out to me in a day or two.


----------

